# Aggressive behavior increasing



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your English is excellent.... I'm so sorry for your worry over Copper. You are correct to be worried about his behavior. Until you can come up with a plan to fix this, please try to limit his walking to places where you're less likely to be approached by people and if they do come up to you, tell them before they get too close that he is afraid of strangers and please do not pet him. Some dogs are more anxious and insecure when they are on a leash, they feel trapped like they cannot escape if anything goes wrong.

Can you give more information about the socialization meetings that you have taken him to? Was it on a leash or off a leash? Was it indoors or outdoors? Did people try to pet him or mostly ignore him and talk to other people? When was the last time you went to a meetup and he was happy?

Is Copper neutered so that he cannot father puppies? Has he had a vet checkup lately where the vet would check his bloodwork to make sure all his numbers are normal for thyroid?

Do you have access to anyone who is a dog trainer who is experienced with obedience training or in behavior problems? We can try to come up with ideas for you here but it is always best to get help from an experienced dog trainer in person who can see what is happening. You could also have someone video you on a walk with him to let us try to see what his body language looks like leading up to meeting people.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, here is my take on things. I don't think he hates male dogs, he is just being a male dog. My own male is pretty cool around dogs. However he does not like a male dog right in his face and he doesn't like a male dog staring at him. Not all males are like this but many are. 

As for showing aggression towards strangers---this could be happening for several reasons, some you may not be aware of. For example: protecting you; picks up on your tightening of leash; bad experience; etc. Here is a summary of a protocol that I would use:
1. The best thing you can do is not let him practice this behavior, remove him from being close. 
2.Through a few trials, find what distance to the stranger triggers reactivity and do not approach closer than this.
3. Arrange counter conditioning sessions by having a person approach him with treats. The dog gets treated for good behavior. 
4. I would tell people how to approach the dog and pet him. Don't stare at him and no quick moves. My instructions are don't pat him on top of the head, let him sniff the hand and then maybe a couple gentle strokes under the chin that the dog can see, then slowly move the hand up around the dog's head kind of scratching. After a bad experience as a child a dog owner gave me this advice. The dog must be sitting, otherwise no petting.
5. You might try taking walks while carrying treats and reward the dog for good behavior. Now every walk I take is a training walk, I always have treats.


The above is a suggestion and it can be modified. And there are other ways. You do need to determine what triggers the unwanted behavior if you want to fix it. In the meantime, don't let him practice the bad behavior. Good luck!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Besides starting training and socializing.

Have you ruled out anything medical? Have you had his thyroid tested? Has he been tested for NCL? Below is a link about NCL. 
https://www.pawprintgenetics.com/bl...onal-ceroid-lipofuscinosis-or-batten-disease/

I would make sure no medical issues first.


----------



## Sultan Faris (May 14, 2017)

nolefan said:


> Your English is excellent.... I'm so sorry for your worry over Copper. You are correct to be worried about his behavior. Until you can come up with a plan to fix this, please try to limit his walking to places where you're less likely to be approached by people and if they do come up to you, tell them before they get too close that he is afraid of strangers and please do not pet him. Some dogs are more anxious and insecure when they are on a leash, they feel trapped like they cannot escape if anything goes wrong.
> 
> Can you give more information about the socialization meetings that you have taken him to? Was it on a leash or off a leash? Was it indoors or outdoors? Did people try to pet him or mostly ignore him and talk to other people? When was the last time you went to a meetup and he was happy?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the speedy reply, the meetings are mostly off leash in a very open outdoors park, theres usually 15~20 dogs running around happily, i will take him there again this Saturday, got a call for a golden retriever only meeting (so excited ) people usually ignore him as he runs around with other dogs in the meetings and yes he is very happy when i take him to the meetups, he isn't neutered yet i wanna neuter him soon though I can't take responsibility for his would be cute puppies, i take him to the vet every 2 months or so, haven't done a bloodtest though i will next time i take him there

and I do know dog trainers however they're not really great, everything hes learned i had to teach him myself.


----------



## Sultan Faris (May 14, 2017)

Kmullen said:


> Besides starting training and socializing.
> 
> Have you ruled out anything medical? Have you had his thyroid tested? Has he been tested for NCL? Below is a link about NCL.
> https://www.pawprintgenetics.com/bl...onal-ceroid-lipofuscinosis-or-batten-disease/
> ...


I will as soon as possible


----------



## Sultan Faris (May 14, 2017)

gdgli said:


> OK, here is my take on things. I don't think he hates male dogs, he is just being a male dog. My own male is pretty cool around dogs. However he does not like a male dog right in his face and he doesn't like a male dog staring at him. Not all males are like this but many are.
> 
> As for showing aggression towards strangers---this could be happening for several reasons, some you may not be aware of. For example: protecting you; picks up on your tightening of leash; bad experience; etc. Here is a summary of a protocol that I would use:
> 1. The best thing you can do is not let him practice this behavior, remove him from being close.
> ...


Thank you so much I will try my best to follow your advice.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

As has been written above, please have the thyroids tested which is a separate test. And my recommendation is to repeat it within in 2-3 weeks. ( variations occur and this may lead to confusion) and of course neutering is a must .
By the way copper is goergoussssss


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wanted to share with you that if you work on it every single time you walk, you can really get help from the ideas Gdgli gave you. Using treats and giving him your dog an obedience command he knows and can easily perform is a great strategy. Part of this is it will give Copper something else to think about and part of it is that you can condition Copper to know that when strangers approach if he sits he will get a treat.

Many years ago my parents had a Retriever who my mom walked every single day in their neighborhood. One day a dog escaped his yard and attacked my mom's dog and it made her very fearful and growly at strange dogs. My mom began taking treats on the walks (a lot of really delicious treats) and everytime my mom saw someone in the distance, she had her dog sit and rewarded her with treats, anytime her dog obeyed her she gave treats quickly. Only rewarding the sit. It didn't take very long until anytime a strange person and dog came into view, my mom's dog immediately sat down and looked up at my mom and drooled for treats. It honestly does work.

Keep us posted on how you're doing. Good luck.


----------

